# Buying a new Server for Company



## Sims (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello,

I am currently in the process of buying my company a new Server, and i need help in which direction i should go.

The software to run on this server is gonna be 3 things mainly.
1- Laserfiche Document Management (Uses MSSQL Database)
2- Microsoft Exchange 2010
3- Normal File Server

About 30 users are going to be constantly using these softwares and that number is gonna rise in the coming 1-2 years.
And specially Laserfiche which is heavily used, cuz i have all the company files stored on it (Acad Drawings, Pictures, Invoices, Excel Files.....ect..) So the database is going to be accessed constantly and concurrently by 30 users.

Now as for the directions of the hardware to look for.
First option is a Dell R710 
Creating 3 Virtual Machines on it to have Server 2008 and Laserfiche running on one, Exchange on another, and the file server on a 3rd.
I m not sure if i need a high end machine like the R710 for the tasks required. this is where i need help.

Second Option is 2 x Dell R300
Where i can put exchange on one Machine, and the rest on the other.

Now performance wise, which is the better solution? and do i need all this computing power?
Any Help would be Great.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

If its going to be used by more users, the more power the better especially if you are going to expand and want to keep the hardware


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

100% option 2, with regards to VMING exchange 2010..its not supported ( well it is but microsft are funny with support of 2008 r2 on a vm ) and its a beast with regards to memory and will eat the resources on the VM host hindering the two other VM`s. I think with 30 users you want a minimum of 16 gig for the exchange box alone.


----------



## Sims (Feb 6, 2006)

alright thanx. 
am gonna go with option 2!


----------

